# Sprinklers above panel



## Rick18071 (Mar 13, 2014)

2008 NEC 110.26 (f) (1) © Sprinkler protection shall be permitted for the dedicated space where piping complies with this section.

Where in this section tells you the piping complies?


----------



## steveray (Mar 13, 2014)

I believe they are saying the coverage (spray) can be there, but not the piping.....As far as the "protected from damage" aspect....if something gets hot enough to set the head off, the panel is going to be damaged....


----------



## rnapier (Mar 20, 2014)

The pipe would have to be over 6 feet above the panel with leak protection at least 6 feet above the panel.


----------



## Frank (Mar 20, 2014)

many designers here put the sprinkler pipe into the electrical room over the door to avoid conflicts.


----------

